# Canada Legalizes Marijuana Nationwide



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

Canada is the 2nd country to legalize recreational marijuana nationwide. Uruguay was first.


----------



## IKE (Jun 20, 2018)

Oklahoma votes in six more days (June 26th) to either approve or disapprove marijuana *for medical use only.*

Lots of pro and con arguments in the newspaper and on TV for the past couple of months....it'll be interesting to see how the vote turns out.


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

There are some 29 states who have approved medical marijuana. Recreational marijuana is approved in only 8 states plus DC.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2018)

Weed becomes legal in Canada Oct. 17, 2018. Yay!


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2018)

Get ready for a stampede of users and and huge boost in your economy like you never dreamed of. It's probably a good time to invest in it if that's possible there.


----------



## IKE (Jun 20, 2018)

You're right Lara making cannabis legal in Canada should bring in a lot of revenue.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2018)

Congrats, Canada!


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> Oklahoma votes in six more days (June 26th) to either approve or disapprove marijuana *for medical use only.*
> 
> Lots of pro and con arguments in the newspaper and on TV for the past couple of months....it'll be interesting to see how the vote turns out.



FDA oughta be in a bit of a tizzy over it...until they can find a deviou$ way to control it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Congrats, Canada!


Thanks! BC Bud is among the finest.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2018)

Lara said:


> Get ready for a stampede of users and and huge boost in your economy like you never dreamed of. It's probably a good time to invest in it if that's possible there.


Many have done so.


----------



## jujube (Jun 20, 2018)

IKE said:


> You're right Lara making cannabis legal in Canada should bring in a lot of revenue.
> 
> View attachment 53320



Will they be changing the maple leaf on the flag to a pot plant?  LOL.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 20, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks! BC Bud is among the finest.



I'll likely never know because pot causes my heart to race.  
Then again, so do the Hemsworth brothers.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I'll likely never know because pot causes my heart to race.
> Then again, so do the Hemsworth brothers.


Loll.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2018)

jujube said:


> Will they be changing the maple leaf on the flag to a pot plant?  LOL.


Not as far as I know. Lulz.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

jujube said:


> Will they be changing the maple leaf on the flag to a pot plant?  LOL.



But of course. 
Im already legal but yayyy for everyone else.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 21, 2018)

I am dreading it.  We have enough trouble with alcohol.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 21, 2018)

I read this in the latest Readers Digest, "Because THC concentrations have grown stronger, today's "weed" might well be 40 times more potent then the "grass" of the 1970s." As a former occasional smoker I find it impossible to believe anyone could stand up if the weed is that potent but I have seen documentaries stating similar claims.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2018)

_"Don't bogart that joint __my__ friend..." - _Phish_
_


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 21, 2018)

Warnings on cigarette packages and incriminating tobacco.  And then smoking weed?

The world has gone mad.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2018)

_"Am I dreaming? Has the world gone mad--or have I?" - H. G. Wells

_[FONT=&quot]_"I think it's like a relay race. You run, and you hand over the baton, and your kids pick it up. They take the stuff they want, throw the rest away, and keep running. That's what life is about." _- Billy Crystal[/FONT]


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> The world has gone mad.


Or maybe it’s you who has always been mad. :smug1:


----------



## Sunny (Jun 21, 2018)

From just reading the daily newspapers (any day!), I think we have much more serious issues to deal with than whether or not people smoke pot.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 21, 2018)

Sunny said:


> From just reading the daily newspapers (any day!), I think we have much more serious issues to deal with than whether or not people smoke pot.



Isn't that the ever-loving blue-eyed truth!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

Sunny said:


> From just reading the daily newspapers (any day!), I think we have much more serious issues to deal with than whether or not people smoke pot.





StarSong said:


> Isn't that the ever-loving blue-eyed truth!


Yep!


----------



## rgp (Jun 21, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I am dreading it.  We have enough trouble with alcohol.




Apples & oranges.....


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Thanks! BC Bud is among the finest.



True but I prefer my own :smug1:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

View attachment 53335
Does my pic show up?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2018)

Yes it does, gorgeous plants Keesha.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Yes it does, gorgeous plants Keesha.


Oh good. Thank you Shalimar.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 21, 2018)

.

To quote a famous book,  "an enemy has done this."

.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Or maybe it’s you who has always been mad. :smug1:



I will admit to that.  Not a problem for me. There are only two people in this world that are sane.  You and me.  And I'm not so sure about you.nthego:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 21, 2018)

So   BFD !             I'm just glad that I  never  needed  that  junk.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 21, 2018)

Falcon said:


> So BFD ! I'm just glad that I never needed that junk.



I tried it when I was a kid but I didn't inhale!

I'll stick with a TNT bottle of good booze! nthego:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> I will admit to that.  Not a problem for me. There are only two people in this world that are sane.  You and me.  And I'm not so sure about you.nthego:



Oh thank you soooo much raying: cause sanity isn’t what I was going for :lofl:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

AND just for the record you don’t have to smoke it to get high. 
I happen to make canna butter and canna oil so I cook with it. 
It makes cookies with a kick:laugh:
I can’t drink ! 
I’d so love to pass these around to a few people nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 21, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> _"Am I dreaming? Has the world gone mad--or have I?" - H. G. Wells
> 
> __"I think it's like a relay race. You run, and you hand over the baton, and your kids pick it up. They take the stuff they want, throw the rest away, and keep running. That's what life is about." _- Billy Crystal


Qft.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 21, 2018)

I've always had a passion to try opium the 'golden triangle' way - my son's mate used it regularly in Thailand but kept it in a safety box at the local bank to make it more difficult to access! - but he smoked it with sentient music playing and loved it. I met him once but never got the chance to try. 

a christian doctor once stated " taking drugs is humans attempt to meet God quickly" BUT  "they get the signposts mixed up so easily" - I like that


----------



## gumbud (Jun 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> AND just for the record you don’t have to smoke it to get high.
> I happen to make canna butter and canna oil so I cook with it.
> It makes cookies with a kick:laugh:
> I can’t drink !
> I’d so love to pass these around to a few people nthego:View attachment 53359



will some go through the mail to OZ please??


----------



## gumbud (Jun 21, 2018)

I used to be a drug counsellor in my former life - ask me any questions about drugs and I will try to drug you??


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

gumbud said:


> will some go through the mail to OZ please??


No can do ... lol 
Sorry.


----------



## Lara (Jun 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> AND just for the record you don’t have to smoke it to get high.
> I happen to make canna butter and canna oil so I cook with it.
> It makes cookies with a kick:laugh:...


No wonder you're so much fun! :wiggle:


----------



## Lara (Jun 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> View attachment 53336


Those are healthy plants Keesha! You must make a lot of cookies :biggrin-new::coolthumb:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2018)

Lara said:


> No wonder you're so much fun! :wiggle:


Well duh:smug1: 
But seriously I don’t use all the time. My main use is at night to help me sleep. I’m a natural goofball. 



Lara said:


> Those are healthy plants Keesha! You must make a lot of cookies :biggrin-new::coolthumb:


Thanks. I’ve been growing for years. :wiggle:
And yes I make dozens and dozens. and give them out to unsuspecting peeps  :hide:


Kidding:laugh:

Goodnight people.


----------



## IKE (Jun 22, 2018)

If I promise to be a good little boy will you make me some brownies Keesha ?.........


----------



## Keesha (Jun 22, 2018)

How can I resist that cute little face? :shrug:
Ok. I’ll make them just for you. :smug1:

:shussh: Just don’t tell Gumbud. :whome:


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 23, 2018)

Good for Canada


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2018)

Hoot N Annie said:


> Good for Canada 


Yep. Roll another one, or fire up the blue and silver ceramic cat pipe.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 23, 2018)

I’ll just stick with Merlot, but thanks


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2018)




----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> View attachment 53434


Gorgeous pipe!


----------



## Falcon (Jun 23, 2018)

Pipe's  too beautiful   to set  it  on fire !


----------



## Falcon (Jun 23, 2018)

I  LOVE  those  "innocent  "Gingerbread  Men  and those  innocent  Brownies.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 23, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Pipe's  too beautiful   to set  it  on fire !


It is a work of art.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 23, 2018)

I couldn't find a maple leaf bong.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 23, 2018)

IKE said:


> Oklahoma votes in six more days (June 26th) to either approve or disapprove marijuana *for medical use only.*
> 
> Lots of pro and con arguments in the newspaper and on TV for the past couple of months....it'll be interesting to see how the vote turns out.



My state already legalized medical marijuana several years ago and is now considering legalizing it for recreational use.  I hope they DO legalize it.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 24, 2018)

Falcon said:


> I  LOVE  those  "innocent  "Gingerbread  Men  and those  innocent  Brownies.


Kind of reminds you of some of our latest offers to get young folks tuned into booze. "Hard Lemonade" ring a bell.  Or the ice cream that is now sold (to those over 18) and laced with low doses of alcohol.  Maybe mom's apple pies will be next. 

All just about as innocent as the cookies.  A drug's a drug - -it's just that we old-timers don't like to confess to having been "users" most of our lifetimes.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2018)

DaveA said:


> All just about as innocent as the cookies.  A drug's a drug - -it's just that we old-timers don't like to confess to having been "users" most of our lifetimes.



No! I have absolutely no problem confessing to having been a ‘user’ most of my life .:smug1:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2018)

Me either.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 24, 2018)

should we have any concerns about a possible increase in schizophrenia especially among the young? - collecting data in a sane sort of way could be interesting!


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2018)

gumbud said:


> should we have any concerns about a possible increase in schizophrenia especially among the young? - collecting data in a sane sort of way could be interesting!



Such data re schizophrenia and weed’s  purported effects has been collected here in Canada for over thirty years.  So far, results inconclusive. Opioids, however, that is another story. Alcohol also. It will be interesting to see if things change once weed is legal. Billions of dollars of revenue per year up for grabs, versus possibly skewed past studies  encouraged by Big Pharma etc.


----------



## DaveA (Jun 24, 2018)

Keesha said:


> No! I have absolutely no problem confessing to having been a ‘user’ most of my life .:smug1:



I should have identified the "old-timers" that I was referring to.  Folks now in their 80's and 90's - -born pre-WWII. For the great majority of us, drugs weren't present in our lives.  Cigarettes and booze were the "evils' that we were warned about.  My kids, now in their late 50's early 60's are the "younger" generation to me.  Sorry for my lack of clarity  but if you listen to discussions regarding pot as compared to alcohol, the younger folks lump them together, more or less, while many of we really old-timers regard one (alcohol) as a relatively harmless everyday enjoyment where-as the use of pot weed, joints, etc. can lead one to a starring role in "Reefer Madness".    One of my favorite movies, BTW. Should have been in the running for "Picture of the Year", back then.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 24, 2018)

DaveA said:


> I should have identified the "old-timers" that I was referring to.  Folks now in their 80's and 90's - -born pre-WWII. For the great majority of us, drugs weren't present in our lives.  Cigarettes and booze were the "evils' that we were warned about.  My kids, now in their late 50's early 60's are the "younger" generation to me.  Sorry for my lack of clarity  but if you listen to discussions regarding pot as compared to alcohol, the younger folks lump them together, more or less, while many of we really old-timers regard one (alcohol) as a relatively harmless everyday enjoyment where-as the use of pot weed, joints, etc. can lead one to a starring role in "Reefer Madness".    One of my favorite movies, BTW. Should have been in the running for "Picture of the Year", back then.


Oh that’s very interesting Dave. I wouldn’t have even considered that. 
In that case, I am your kids age , so the younger generation. Yes Reefer Madness was exactly that. Madness. 
Apparently women who used it would suddenly become loose and immoral while wanting to have sex with black men. 
That movie was totally whacked altogether but thanks for the flashback. :laugh:
Thank you for clarifying that. Here in Canada we’ve come a long way from the Reefer Madness days and I’m so happy about that. It’s about time.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 24, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Such data re schizophrenia and weed’s  purported effects has been collected here in Canada for over thirty years.  So far, results inconclusive. Opioids, however, that is another story. Alcohol also. It will be interesting to see if things change once weed is legal. Billions of dollars of revenue per year up for grabs, versus possibly skewed past studies  encouraged by Big Pharma etc.



I highly recommend the below linked page on NutritionFacts.org for information on exactly this.  If you click "view the transcript" on that page it'll be about a 4 minute read and well worth the time.  There's also a video version, but I do better reading than watching.  The "sources cited" link on that same page gives all pertinent info.  

https://nutritionfacts.org/video/marijuana-legalization-and-the-opioid-epidemic/


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 24, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I highly recommend this posting on NutritionFacts.org for information on exactly this.  If you click "view the transcript" it'll be about a 4 minute read and well worth the time.  There's also a video version, but I do better reading than watching.  The "sources cited" link on that same page gives all pertinent info.
> 
> https://nutritionfacts.org/video/marijuana-legalization-and-the-opioid-epidemic/



Incredible


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 24, 2018)

StarSong said:


> I highly recommend the below linked page on NutritionFacts.org for information on exactly this.  If you click "view the transcript" on that page it'll be about a 4 minute read and well worth the time.  There's also a video version, but I do better reading than watching.  The "sources cited" link on that same page gives all pertinent info.
> 
> https://nutritionfacts.org/video/marijuana-legalization-and-the-opioid-epidemic/


Thanks, very encouraging .


----------



## gumbud (Jun 24, 2018)

I read it through once quite quickly as I have to dash out - did anyone recall it mentioning any stats on schizophrenia particularly in the younger age groups?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Such data re schizophrenia and weed’s  purported effects has been collected here in Canada for over thirty years.  So far, results inconclusive. Opioids, however, that is another story. Alcohol also. It will be interesting to see if things change once weed is legal. Billions of dollars of revenue per year up for grabs, versus possibly skewed past studies  encouraged by Big Pharma etc.


Yes it will be interesting to see how things will change once cannabis becomes legal and billions of dollars are being made from it. The tune is certainly going to change from these ridiculous made up stories from the past. 




StarSong said:


> I highly recommend the below linked page on NutritionFacts.org for information on exactly this.  If you click "view the transcript" on that page it'll be about a 4 minute read and well worth the time.  There's also a video version, but I do better reading than watching.  The "sources cited" link on that same page gives all pertinent info.
> 
> https://nutritionfacts.org/video/marijuana-legalization-and-the-opioid-epidemic/


Great link Starsong. Thanks .
Thats a long way from what society used used to be told about it. It’s no wonder it got such a bad rap for so long. Here’s some of the garbage that used to be spread about Reefer Madness and sadly people believed it. 

https://m.huffingtonpost.ca/entry/marijuana-prohibition-racist_n_4590190


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/hightimes.com/news/legalization/cannabis-became-illegal/amp/


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 25, 2018)

It's been legal in Colorado for quite awhile now, hopefully the US will follow in Canada's footsteps on this, should have been legal a long time ago IMO.


----------



## StarSong (Jun 25, 2018)

It's truly despicable that for-profit prisons have lobbied against legalization.  Yet another reason why the US needs to abolish privatized prisons.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 25, 2018)

a cautionary word perhaps??

https://www.independent.co.uk/voice...ell-william-hague-schizophrenia-a8410581.html


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

gumbud said:


> a cautionary word perhaps??
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/voice...ell-william-hague-schizophrenia-a8410581.html



Most users know that it has a tendency to cause paranoia. Perhaps schizophrenics or people susceptible to schizophrenia should be more cautious or at least know their limits.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 25, 2018)

Is there a way to work out the least powerful punch to the most powerful punch for this stuff??:very_drunk:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

gumbud said:


> Is there a way to work out the least powerful punch to the most powerful punch for this stuff??:very_drunk:



Yes! People should check THC levels, understand that there are different strains and know themselves and the cannabis they are using. It IS a drug after all and just like consuming alcohol, people need to take responsibility for themselves and know what they are consuming. 

There are also different methods of usage. Some people shouldn’t use it. Period. 
It’s  not a drug for everyone and it’s certainly not a ‘one size fits all’ drug.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 25, 2018)

good advice there Keesha! during my more active working years I was reading all this sort of stuff daily. It was interesting to read that in USA once all drugs were freely available and used. I guess though it may have led to less productivity or even dangerous productivity. There was also a theory that doctors of the day felt that they should be the controllers of all drugs as was their right?

and so then came the legal drug companies ; pharmacists ; nurses etc etc - and drug control and usage was taken out of the hands of the consumer and put into the hands of a controller or many controllers!


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 25, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Yes! People should check THC levels, understand that there are different strains and know themselves and the cannabis they are using. It IS a drug after all and just like consuming alcohol, people need to take responsibility for themselves and know what they are consuming.
> 
> There are also different methods of usage. Some people shouldn’t use it. Period.
> It’s  not a drug for everyone and it’s certainly not a ‘one size fits all’ drug.



Hi Keesha!  Can you tell if this stuff is legit?  I follow this lady on my FB page but for her recipes but she also sells cannibis oil.

Im always reading these miracle testimonies where a few drops and everything is cured.  I find that hard to believe ...I'm a skeptic in everything but it sure would be nice if this eased some of my pain....would it???

http://hempworx.com/terryquinn

I know nothing about any of this, tried pot once when I was 26 and freaked out so never again but if the balm or oil worked I'd try it.

You seem to be an expert, so I'm trusting your judgement/opinion.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2018)

The statistics currently show that alcohol is far more likely to induce unpleasant emotional/mental effects that marijuana. I have yet to hear of crazed weed imbibers going into homicidal rages etc.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> Hi Keesha!  Can you tell if this stuff is legit?  I follow this lady on my FB page but for her recipes but she also sells cannibis oil.
> 
> Im always reading these miracle testimonies where a few drops and everything is cured.  I find that hard to believe ...I'm a skeptic in everything but it sure would be nice if this eased some of my pain....would it???
> 
> ...



Hi CeeCee,
I hope I can help you. 
First off Hemp, while related to cannabis has very little THC in it. There isn’t enough to get high from so no worries about overdosing. It’s a minuscule amount. 


It’s grown locally around our area like any other farm crop and is used for many things including making rope,clothes and medicine. It contains far more CBD ( cannabidiols ) which have more healing qualities than regular cannabis. It’s great  for pain relief which is why there are so many balms made from it. 


It is very effective for pain relief which is why so many people are currently using it, including members from here. 


Yes hemp oil is very healing and that isn’t an exaggeration so you might want to order either some oil for ingesting or a balm for external application.


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 25, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Hi CeeCee,
> I hope I can help you.
> First off Hemp, while related to cannabis has very little THC in it. There isn’t enough to get high from so no worries about overdosing.
> 
> ...




But are  they all equal is what I'm asking?   Is what she's selling the real deal in other words ....I have no idea.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> But are  they all equal is what I'm asking?   Is what she's selling the real deal in other words ....I have no idea.


Was what she is selling from the link you posted?
If yes then the answer is YES it’s the real deal. :thumbsup:
As far as them being equal, give me a bit of time to read this over and I’ll get back to you.


----------



## Falcon (Jun 25, 2018)

Way to go  Canada !   Keep  everybody  stoned.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

gumbud said:


> good advice there Keesha! during my more active working years I was reading all this sort of stuff daily. It was interesting to read that in USA once all drugs were freely available and used. I guess though it may have led to less productivity or even dangerous productivity. There was also a theory that doctors of the day felt that they should be the controllers of all drugs as was their right?
> 
> and so then came the legal drug companies ; pharmacists ; nurses etc etc - and drug control and usage was taken out of the hands of the consumer and put into the hands of a controller or many controllers!



I personally like where cannabis is headed here in Canada. It’s a drug that is currently becoming out of the hands of general practitioners and in the hands of people who understand it. The last thing we want is for marijuana to be solely used by big pharmaceutical companies because we all know what happens once they get their greedy hands on it. 

For the most part indicas are strains that are mainly used for pain relief of the body while sativas are used for on a celebrial level so have more of a mind effect. People who suffer from schizophrenia may want to be cautious with using sativa dominant strains as these do tend to cause more paranoia than indica dominant strains. Most strains off the street are indica dominant because they take less time to grow. ( 6 to 8 weeks flowering time)  whereas sativa strains are usually anywhere from 9 to 13 weeks flowering time but there are some specific strains for mental disorders like depression which are sativa dominant like strawberry cough. 

Luckily now, since there are so many cannabis breeders, we have plenty of hybrids to choose from which makes a huge difference. Now cannabis strains are being customized to suite individuals which is what I do. 

These different strains even grow differently. I’ll show some pics later on when then lighting is better outside to show this.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 25, 2018)

is that a YES or a NO?:excited:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Way to go  Canada !   Keep  everybody  stoned.


Loll. Alcohol is legal in both our countries, is everyone drunk?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

CeeCee said:


> But are  they all equal is what I'm asking?   Is what she's selling the real deal in other words ....I have no idea.



No they are not all equal. The 750 mg has more CBD’s in it so is more potent. 



gumbud said:


> is that a YES or a NO?:excited:


Perhaps I missed the question?
Could you please ask the question once more in a simplified version?
Gotta walk my girls :grin:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

NO, in my opinion, ( not that it matters much ) doctors should NOT be the controllers of cannabis. Most don’t know anything about it because it isn’t sponsored by big pharmaceutical companies. YET! And hopefully won’t be.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 25, 2018)

oh sorry that was a question for falcon!


----------



## gumbud (Jun 25, 2018)

I like the idea of drinking and eating cannabis - smoking???? my major concern is nothing about cannabis per se but the damage to lungs as in any smoke inhaled - car fumes ; cigarettes ; second hand smoke etc etc

bye the way - and I may have missed this but what have they actually legalized - just medicinal use as controlled by doctors or recreational use as in - "I can grow as much as I want and start selling it"?


----------



## CeeCee (Jun 25, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Was what she is selling from the link you posted?
> If yes then the answer is YES it’s the real deal. :thumbsup:
> As far as them being equal, give me a bit of time to read this over and I’ll get back to you.



thanks!


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

gumbud said:


> oh sorry that was a question for falcon!


Oh thank you. My mistake. 



gumbud said:


> I like the idea of drinking and eating cannabis - smoking???? my major concern is nothing about cannabis per se but the damage to lungs as in any smoke inhaled - car fumes ; cigarettes ; second hand smoke etc etc
> 
> bye the way - and I may have missed this but what have they actually legalized - just medicinal use as controlled by doctors or recreational use as in - "I can grow as much as I want and start selling it"?


 They legalized medical marijuana in 2001 which was always prescribed by doctors.

Now they are legalizing recreational marijuana. Each household could be legally allowed to grow 4 plants for recreational use. 
No doctors prescription needed but NO you can’t sell it. The only people who can sell cannabis they grow are called ‘Designated Growers’ and they have a special licence to do so.  




CeeCee said:


> thanks!


You’re welcome. To be honest here, the best people to talk with about Hemp products which contain almost zero THC are Gary ‘O and JimW from here at the forum. I believe they use a balm from GoGreen that’s 1000 mg strength and I also believe they use it for arthritis and say it’s very effective but you’d be best to talk with them personally. RaddishRose has a medical marijuana thread with a lot of info about it in there. Let me find it for you.

https://www.seniorforums.com/showth...arijuana-and-Other-Questions-About-Pot/page17

I have more experience with the THC varieties. :grin:


----------



## Keesha (Jun 25, 2018)

Falcon said:


> Way to go  Canada !   Keep  everybody  stoned.





Shalimar said:


> Loll. Alcohol is legal in both our countries, is everyone drunk?



Exactly. Also in the same innuendo, just because someone drinks , doesn’t make them an alcoholic nor does the use of cannabis make somebody a stoner.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 25, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Exactly. Also in the same innuendo, just because someone drinks , doesn’t make them an alcoholic nor does the use of cannabis make somebody a stoner.


Qft.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 26, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Hi CeeCee,
> I hope I can help you.
> First off Hemp, while related to cannabis has very little THC in it. There isn’t enough to get high from so no worries about overdosing. It’s a minuscule amount.
> 
> ...



Keesha -- I'm considering trying CBD oil for pain relief from arthritis.  Is this something you take on an as-needed basis (like when you take aspirin for a headache), or do you need to take it all the time for it to help?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 27, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Keesha -- I'm considering trying CBD oil for pain relief from arthritis.  Is this something you take on an as-needed basis (like when you take aspirin for a headache), or do you need to take it all the time for it to help?



Butterfly, I think that all depends on what you are taking it for. My best advice would be to purchase some and experiment yourself. Everyone is so different. 

Heres some helpful information for you to look at or anyone else interested in it. 

Marijuana has had a bad rap for a long time but now that people are starting to realize the financial gain it can add to society in general, unpublished research is being reviewed with keener eyes and a new perspective. Now more than ever marijuana is getting the acknowledgment and credit it has always deserved leading to more current research that’s finally being sponsored. 


8 Proven Benefits of CBD


1/. Relieves Pain & Inflammation
2/. Has anti psychotic effects 
3/. Reduces anxiety 
4/. Helps fight cancer 
5/. Relieves nausea 
6/. Can treat seizures and other neurological disorders 
7/. Lowers incidence of diabetes 
8/. Promotes cardiovascular health 


This article was written in 2016 and so much more has advanced now. CBD  cannabis oil is sold online as well as hemp oil from reputable companies. People no longer need to try and track down Rick Simpson to purchase cannabis oil for healing purposes. 


https://draxe.com/cbd-benefits/


It’s interesting that past research has indicated that it can cause an increase in psychoses to those susceptible to schizophrenia but new findings are proving otherwise. 


Either way, cannabis is making a comeback and finally being accepted into mainstream  society proving that the ‘war on drugs, never worked and was a waste of tax payers money. 


Here’s another good article on it. It shows how it’s treating Epilepsy, Parkinson’s disease, MS, Alzheimer’s, Arthrtis , Spinal  chord injury, Cancer, Anxiety,  PTSD and others. It’s a great link that leads to other very informative links for anyone interested in its benefits.


https://www.healthline.com/health/cbd-oil-benefits




Here is another link to hemp oil 


https://www.greenwellnesslife.com/buyers-cbd-guide/


CBD Cannabis oil 


https://www.cannabiscare.ca/products/cbd-oil/


Both 


https://www.buycbdcanada.ca/


Here’s a ‘where to buy ‘purchasing guide’ for CBD oils with many selections 


https://www.cannainsider.com/reviews/where-buy-cbd-oil/


I hope this helps anyone interested.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 28, 2018)

When Marijuana first became legal in Canada, it was considered medical due to the very fact that it was prescribed by doctors and the license and paperwork was done through Health Canada.


 While there were some doctors who knew about the benefits of marijuana, most of them didn’t and since it is classified as a schedule 1 drug, ( listed as a dangerous narcotic) there weren’t many doctors who wanted to risk prescribing it, especially when the union, (who insures them )wrote a letter warning doctors not to sign for medical marijuana or they wouldn’t be covered. 


Things here in Canada are different from other countries where marijuana is considered because our medical health service is federally funded. The government pays the doctor’s fees so medical services are free to all Canadian citizens. 


Because of this there  were fewer doctors willing to write prescriptions and the ones who did would write huge prescriptions for many who then sold it to others so it became corrupt. What it did was give licences to ‘street dealers’  who would rent out houses, destroy them,  by using them as grow ops  ; all hiding behind a license of being legal which ruined it for many others who wanted to become legal and follow the rules and guidelines. 


Another problem with legalizing marijuana here has been that some doctors have monopolized this privilege. You can easily get an appointment with a doctor and for a few hundred dollars pay a fee to get a licence but in doing so you need to sign a purchasing agreement contract stating that you will only purchase your medical marijuana from them each month for a period of x  years. In other words you were locked in financially for X amount each month that you were obligated to pay whether you used it all or not and most strains contained high amounts of THC and low amounts of CBD’s. 


Perhaps once marijuana moves from a dangerous schedule 1 drug to becoming a plant with beneficial properties, then more research will be done and there will be a clear distinction between medical marijuana and recreational marijuana. 


People who want to purchase medical marijuana that want to customize their medicine for their own unique disorders can do so without the need for a prescription. Perhaps more holistic practitioners will start treating patients with it  and  more patented medicines will be made that doctors will  be happy to prescribe , without feeling threatened, which will give people more options. 


Now that there are plenty of cannabis items with no THC  in them that can be purchased without a prescription online, perhaps marijuana won’t be such a feared thing. There are plenty of places online already for CBD oils etc.,


Those who want recreational marijuana can purchase it from the outlets that Canada has set up which will at least make it safe. 


People are going to use whether it’s legal or not but at least this gives users  clean reliable sources to purchase from or the ability to grow their own unique strains without breaking the law.


Some were purchasing marijuana off the street that was cut with chipped glass,  fentanyl and other hazardous materials. There were many kids purchasing synthetic marijuana which would often land them in hospital. Another reason some prefer to grow their own. 


Legalizing marijuana here is definitely  going to come with its own struggles but I think in the long run, it will be worth it. 
People should be allowed ‘freedom of choice,’ without feeling condemned.


----------



## Butterfly (Jun 28, 2018)

Medical marijuana has been legal in this state for some time, and I haven't heard of any problems with it.  It is carefully regulated.  CBD oil products are sold in the same dispensaries that sell medical marijuana, but you don't need a prescription for the CBD oil stuff.  The legalization of recreational marijuana is now being considered in our legislature, and I hope it succeeds.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 18, 2018)

Just saw an American Pot CEO all a dither that Canada has legalized marijuana for the country whereas in the U.S. it has been state by state, and Federally it's still illegal. He's afraid of the competition from Canada and wants Marijuana to become Federally legalized.

What's your guess of that happening anytime soon?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 19, 2018)

Olivia said:


> Just saw an American Pot CEO all a dither that Canada has legalized marijuana for the country whereas in the U.S. it has been state by state, and Federally it's still illegal. He's afraid of the competition from Canada and wants Marijuana to become Federally legalized.
> 
> What's your guess of that happening anytime soon?






Our country works federally. Our health care system is federal and paid for by our government , whereas yours isn’t.


With us being fully legal it’ might bring competition to the U.S. 
https://www.google.ca/amp/s/globalnews.ca/news/4556606/us-cannabis-firms-trump-canada/amp/


, but with how polar opposite the opinions are from state to state regarding marijuana , the chance of all states unanimously agreeing to legalization are slim to none at the current moment.


Currently there are  31 states that are  legal ( 9 recreationally and 22 medicinally  ) but since marijuana is  such a controversial business , financial investing isn’t easy to get in the U.S. so many businesses are moving to Canada to gain some capital. 


Canada not only legalized marijuana but are giving amnesty to those previously convicted of having 30 grams or less. Their conviction will be absolved and pardoned in Canada however Trump threatens to prosecute these individuals to the fullest  if they try to cross the border. 


No, Federal legalization in the U.S. probably isn’t going to happen any time soon, ‘in my personal opinion.’


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2018)

I can't get excited about anything that impairs your brain function and that you suck into your lungs.

The first day of legalization in Manitoba a driver was arrested for impaired and using marijuana.

Our landlord has sent us a letter detailing that it will not be allowed to be used in their apartments or buildings and the penalty will be the loss of your lease.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 20, 2018)

Lara said:


> There are some 29 states who have approved medical marijuana. Recreational marijuana is approved in only 8 states plus DC.



I'm surprised that only 8 states plus DC legalized recreational marijuana.

All provinces in Canada are approved now because it's Federal.


----------



## oldmontana (Oct 20, 2018)

Do you want more people driving when they are under the influence of Marijuana?  Do we not have enough traffic deaths? 

[h=3]Exclusive: Traffic fatalities linked to marijuana are ... - The Denver Post[/h]
[url]https://www.denverpost.com/2017/08/25/colorado-marijuana-traffic-fatalities/
[/URL]





Aug 25, 2017 - By contrast, the number of drivers who tested positive for *marijuana use* jumped 145 percent — *from* 47 in 2013 to 115 in 2016. During that time ...


----------



## NckChrls (Oct 20, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Our country works federally. ...
> 
> No, Federal legalization in the U.S. probably isn’t going to happen any time soon, ‘in my personal opinion.’



The timing is difficult to predict but the money grab by the states and eventually the federal government is going to be too lucrative to ignore. In Mass, the taxes related are: adult use marijuana regular sales tax 6.25%, and excise tax 10.75%, plus optional local sales tax up to 3% and the businesses involved all have to pay extra license fees and such. 

Plus the involved business lobbies, sensing the dollar potential, see no downside to push for legalization. Strangely, even the insurance industry will go for it . Pretty certain they will make sure that they can increase premium rates to cover any presumed higher losses plus make an additional profit. In the U.S., money speaks very loudly.


----------



## Olivia (Oct 20, 2018)

From what I've read, there is no consistent test for marijuana use, only alcohol, which has got to change. As in what levels of marijuana in the blood is illegal (dangerous) just the same as with alcohol. Use for health, etc. is one thing; but with recreational use, there has got to be standards for those out on the road.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 20, 2018)

NckChrls said:


> The timing is difficult to predict but the money grab by the states and eventually the federal government is going to be too lucrative to ignore. In Mass, the taxes related are: adult use marijuana regular sales tax 6.25%, and excise tax 10.75%, plus optional local sales tax up to 3% and the businesses involved all have to pay extra license fees and such.
> 
> Plus the involved business lobbies, sensing the dollar potential, see no downside to push for legalization. Strangely, even the insurance industry will go for it . Pretty certain they will make sure that they can increase premium rates to cover any presumed higher losses plus make an additional profit. In the U.S., money speaks very loudly.



Perhaps. I don’t know enough about U.S. politics to really comment any more than I have but your theory sounds feasible. 


Olivia said:


> From what I've read, there is no consistent test for marijuana use, only alcohol, which has got to change. As in what levels of marijuana in the blood is illegal (dangerous) just the same as with alcohol. Use for health, etc. is one thing; but with recreational use, there has got to be standards for those out on the road.



No there is no consistent  or accurate driving test for marijuana since it stays in the system for days anyway but a there is a cognitive test currently on trial.


----------



## DaveA (Oct 21, 2018)

oldmontana said:


> Do you want more people driving when they are under the influence of Marijuana?  Do we not have enough traffic deaths?
> 
> *Exclusive: Traffic fatalities linked to marijuana are ... - The Denver Post*
> 
> ...



To have any meaning, the fatalities from alcohol use should also be posted.  That would give us a better handle on whether we should tighten up on "alcohol in the blood"  limits while driving.  That would go along ways to saving lives but  we are a country of boozers so that'll never happen.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2018)

*Canada is running out of marijuana two days after drug became legal*


https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...l-weed-shortage-pot-running-out-a8593861.html


Canadians were so excited about getting their hands on some legal,  recreational marijuana the country is reportedly experience a shortage.

                                                                                                                                                 Police were called to help shops struggling to handle long queues and with frustrated people unable to buy cannabis.
                                                                                                                                                      Bill Blair, a former Toronto police chief who has led the  government's legalisation programme, told public broadcaster CBC the  country was unable to supply enough to meet demand.




 Will Britain become the next country to legalise cannabis? 

Keesha, hang out your sign!


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 21, 2018)

Shalimar said:


> Qft.



What happens when you combine both?


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> *Canada is running out of marijuana two days after drug became legal*
> 
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...l-weed-shortage-pot-running-out-a8593861.html
> ...



I looked at the lineups.  There were no old bald guys there that I could see.  Just young people lining up to destroy their lives over a drug that has no beneficial purposes.  Even for medical uses.  It's not a cure.  It's a panacea.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> *Canada is running out of marijuana two days after drug became legal*
> 
> 
> https://www.independent.co.uk/news/...l-weed-shortage-pot-running-out-a8593861.html
> ...



In an international survey done at a university Canada is number one in the world  for the use and acceptance of cannabis.
Lol! Hang a sign out. While I have an apportunity to become a ‘designated grower’ in order to legally sell, I’m not the least bit  interested. I grow for me and me alone and my neighbours could testify to that. 

I have however been legal for many years now. Canada legalized medical marijuana in 2001 and you could either buy your own, grow your own OR designate someone to grow it for you. I chose to grow my own; which is doctor approved and government approved. 

The benefits of people being allowed to grow their own is that  they are assured pure cannabis with nothing added. You could grow organically and not add pesticides. You know exactly how your medicine is being grown and know exactly what in it. Black market marijuana has been known to be cut with glass to add weight or other more addictive deadly drugs like fentynol.
I only grow outdoors and I grow less plants than I’m allowed. 

There are currently dozens are prescription drugs made from cannabis on the market yet you never ever hear people complaining about those. They either don’t know they exist OR because it’s done by the big pharm plus drug companies so they assume if done by THEM, it MUST be safe. :yes:

It’s my only prescription and I’m proud of the fact that I’m Canadian and allowed to grow and manufacture my own medicine. 
Of course there are going to be problems with it being legal recreationally but what is there in life that’s problem free. It is in the beginning stages and making mistakes is how we all learn and there’s bound to be some.


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2018)

Get legal to sell, Keesha....you'll make a fortune, a small one or a big one..either way, you'll also be doing the Canna-Canadians a favor!

(I think there's a song in there somewhere....)

Oh wait, I have the perfect brand for you- "Canna Canadian Maple"...  whatever; cookies, syrup, candy, bacon, butter spread, caramel muffins. The list is endless.


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2018)

Keesha, do you smoke pot or make edibles?  Or both, for that matter?


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

Years ago before I was legal I sometimes got my supplies from ‘compassion clubs.’
In order to get a membership , your doctor had to fill out a form and approve of your use. 
Years ago these places were frequented by many users who may have looked like typical stoners , but over the years the most frequent members were women over 50. Why? Canada is accepting marijuana as a medicinal drug and people should have a choice. I don’t happen to like using harsh pharmaceutical drugs in my system and I should be allowed the choice as should every other Canadian over 19.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 21, 2018)

Send me a list of cures. It's recreational meaning it's for fun. That's what legalization is all about. A legal drug like alcohol.

It's all about getting high. That's the reason for the huge demand.

We already had legal medicinal purposes.

The dumbing down of Canada.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Keesha, do you smoke pot or make edibles?  Or both, for that matter?



My preferred method is to make my own edibles. 
I get the trichomes ( THC ) out of the plant by using coconut oil as a carrier oil or make canna butter. 
Then i usually cook with it. View attachment 58244


Sometimes I vape with it and these are the two methods suggested by MY DOCTOR when he prescribed it. 
It  is prescribed or renewed yearly and I’ve never had a criminal record which is why I’m allowed to be licensed in the first place. Note: this is not at all like tobacco vapes. There are no big puffs of smoke nor do I use it in front of anyone except my husband and while I’m being bold and forward with my posting about my usage , I’m actually very discreet about using it in my actual life.
View attachment 58248

My doctor has even seen pictures of the green house I build last year for this very purpose and he approved wholeheartedly. 
Hes in his 70’s and is semi retired but always manages to see me because I’m a nice person and he likes me. 
View attachment 58245
It dried , cured , labeled and stored in mason jars 
View attachment 58247


----------



## StarSong (Oct 21, 2018)

Hmm... none of the attachments came through.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

The infused canna butter method didn’t post so I will repost. 
With Canada being legal now Canadian citizens don’t have to go through the government and everyone can legally make this 

View attachment 58252

View attachment 58249

View attachment 58250

View attachment 58251

View attachment 58253

There are scholarly documents proving that marijuana has many,  many medicinal benefits including helping opioid addiction, 
treating MS, autism, Parkinson’s disease, cancer, epilepsy, glaucoma, anxiety, and other disorders.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

StarSong said:


> Hmm... none of the attachments came through.


That’s weird cause I can see them.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Get legal to sell, Keesha....you'll make a fortune, a small one or a big one..either way, you'll also be doing the Canna-Canadians a favor!
> 
> (I think there's a song in there somewhere....)
> 
> Oh wait, I have the perfect brand for you- "Canna Canadian Maple"...  whatever; cookies, syrup, candy, bacon, butter spread, caramel muffins. The list is endless.



:laugh:Yeah i could , there’s definitely a shortage , but I don’t want to . My life is wonderful as is.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

Wow! Now none of my pictures show up. :shrug:
Its intermitent. Lol .


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2018)

Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Invalid Attachment specified. If you followed a valid link, please notify the administrator


I didn’t add any links. They were all pictures I’ve taken myself that I’ve posted before.
https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/37968-Canada-Legalizes-Marijuana


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2018)

That's just  copy of the message shown when we click on the attachments.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 21, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> That's just  copy of the message shown when we click on the attachments.


I’m not sure why that is. 
Do you see the pictures on this page?

https://www.seniorforums.com/showthread.php/37968-Canada-Legalizes-Marijuana/page4


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2018)

Yes, Keesha!


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 21, 2018)

Yes, Keesha! send message to 
 						[h=2]Forum Support & Suggestions[/h] 						(2 Viewing)


----------



## DaveA (Oct 21, 2018)

Keesha said:


> Wow! Now none of my pictures show up. :shrug:
> Its intermitent. Lol .



It must be a side effect - -  -AHHHH -------YOU'RE GOING BLIND!!!!!  And I always thought that only boys were warned about "bad habits" that could cause them to go blind.  They forgot about the dreaded MJ!!!:nightmare:


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 22, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Oct 22, 2018)

That's funny, CM!


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2018)

C'est Moi said:


> View attachment 58295



:lofl: 



Santas gonna LOVE the cookies this year. :yes:


----------



## Shalimar (Oct 22, 2018)

Canada, hot box of the world. Loll.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 22, 2018)

I don't know anything about this stuff but was wondering how expensive it is. Do you get it in cigarette form or do you have to roll it yourself? The plant is very pretty. Honestly,I think I would try it before bed to see if it would relax me. Can't be any worse than the Ambien I take every night.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2018)

How you use it depends on your preference. When I first started using back in 1976 , I  smoked it like most kids did and used it that way until I learned a better way which was when I started growing my own. 


Now I have many methods to choose from. My prescription suggests that I ingest or vape with it so I purchased a portable vape like this. 









It uses a tiny amount that’s heated for a few minutes. When you inhale there is a slight vape and exhaling there’s little to no smoke whatsoever. Vape is different than smoke but it’s nothing at all  like those cigarette vapes that you see bellowing out big clouds of smoke. 


I use it  a few times a day to calm my nerves or to help calm down a panic attack , for which I don’t have many now. 


Then it can be infused into butter and / or coconut oil which can be ingested. Tinctures and teas can also be made which are very medicinal. 


The buds get dried , cured before being processed. This is the making of canna butter made in a slow cooker.








The chlorophyll gets taken out, the trichomes get added and what’s left is a  sweet butter  that has no horrible smell or taste. 


It then gets made into cookies and other things made with butter. 


Made right, it is very effective for pain relief and is used for my arthritis and insomnia. My husband who is a non user for almost 30 years has recently tried them. He works night shifts and has always been prescribed sleeping pills but sometimes he used potent muscle relaxers. 


After decades of doing this it has had an adverse effect on his health so he asked if I’d make cookies  for him so I did . He says he sleeps far better than he ever has in his life and his moods are FAR better. Seriously , he’s a new man. This is what I use it for also because I don’t sleep much and refuse to take harsh drugs just to sleep. 


This is canna butter. The trichomes settle to the bottom. Used in baking the cannabis is not detected. 
Note: most people don’t like the smell or taste of it but these taste and smell good. 








Canna cookies 








Marijuana tea or smoothies are very medicinal. When the plant is in vegetative state I use the leaves with mint, parsley and lemon to make a smoothie and it’s exceptionally cleansing and works great as an anti inflammatory. 


The tiny leaves can also be put into a miniature washing machine and made into hash but I don’t do it that often. It turns the buds into a solid brick that tastes really good. 


The buds can be infused into olive oil and used in a stir fry. The butter for a grill cheese sandwich. 


Cannabis has come a long way from reefer madness days. 


It IS a very pretty plant


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2018)

Ruth n Jersey said:


> I don't know anything about this stuff but was wondering how expensive it is. Do you get it in cigarette form or do you have to roll it yourself? The plant is very pretty. Honestly,I think I would try it before bed to see if it would relax me. Can't be any worse than the Ambien I take every night.


The price would depend where you live and where you get it from. 
The average price in Canada right now is about $10 cda. a gram according to browsing online. I’m not sure about the laws in New Jersey regarding cannabis or whether you have compassion clubs. Places where it’s not legal usually have compassion clubs that sell . It’s not 100% legal but you get a card that most authorities will accept as legal.


----------



## Keesha (Oct 22, 2018)

Oh it’s getting voting on in New Jersey next month so might pass legislation to become legal.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Oct 23, 2018)

Thanks Keesha, I had no idea you could do so much with it. A bit pricey though. I bet it really pays to grow your own.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 23, 2018)

Our prime minister says he won't use it.

*He even says he predicts crime* will decrease across the country now that people can easily access the drug across the country.

Yeah sure it will.


----------



## Butterfly (Oct 24, 2018)

Keesha, I hope they legalize it soon here in NM.  I bet it would help me, too, with arthritis pain and insomnia and anxiety.  We have medical marijuana here legally, but you have to be just about at death's door to qualify.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 15, 2018)

Early data suggests NO SPIKE in POT INDUCED DRIVING after legalization, police say.


Canadian police have not seen a spike in cannabis-impaired driving one month since legalization, but there needs to be more awareness of laws around storing marijuana in vehicles and passengers smoking weed, law enforcement officials say.


https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/pot-impaired-driving-no-spike-1.4906550


Way to go Canada. You make us proud.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 15, 2018)

Butterfly said:


> Keesha, I hope they legalize it soon here in NM.  I bet it would help me, too, with arthritis pain and insomnia and anxiety.  We have medical marijuana here legally, but you have to be just about at death's door to qualify.


Those are the three reasons I became legal. 
Good luck with that Butterfly. That’s how it was here at first also. It will change. 


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/www.abqjournal.com/1146740/nm-democratic-party-backs-legal-pot.html/amp


My suggestion is that you get a compassion club card from the 10 compassion clubs you have. It’s not 100% legal but it’s usually honoured as such or it ‘was’ here. 


https://m.yelp.ca/search?cflt=cannabis_clinics&find_loc=Albuquerque,+NM


That’s the route I went before I became legal. They , most likely, will be able to help you get legal for medical marijuana.


----------



## Lara (Jun 18, 2019)

"Wildwood Weed"...the song isn't popular anymore but the flower's doin' reeeallll good :thumbsup:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Early data suggests NO SPIKE in POT INDUCED DRIVING after legalization, police say.
> 
> 
> Canadian police have not seen a spike in cannabis-impaired driving one month since legalization, but there needs to be more awareness of laws around storing marijuana in vehicles and passengers smoking weed, law enforcement officials say.
> ...



Is this a joke?  There is no roadside test for marijuana like there is for alcohol.  So if a policeman stops a vehicle for speeding and smells marijuana, what test do they apply to determine if there is impairment?  Answer.  None.

So how can you say they haven't noticed a spike.  They don't have a clue.  Is anybody that naive that they think that drivers don't drive under the impairment of marijuana and maybe even combine it with a few shots of vodka?

I was against the legalization because medical marijuana has always been available in Canada.

So what have we gained.  Because it's legal now, people will try it.  Dumbing down the population of Canada is not my idea of making Canada proud. Anything that impairs the mind is harmful and especially in young people.  So how do you keep it away from them?  The celebration is way too early.  We need to wait for the long term effects that we realized in smoking.

And here Canadian government are doing everything they can to minimize smoking tobacco. They even hide the cigaratte packages that are plastered with warnings. It is so hypocritical.  Taking anything into your lungs is harmful.  You don't have to be a scientist to realize that.

So what are we doing to stop people from smoking weed?  And don't give me that other stuff that you can get it in cookies.

The fun is passing a joint around.  Talk about unsanitary. Never in a million years would I have thought a party running on the cannabis issue would get elected.

They catered to the lowest common denominator.

If the Liberals get elected again I will move to another country.  Perhaps Afghanistan where I can grow my own poppies.

Thanks for letting me vent.  I enjoyed every minute of it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2019)

Lara said:


> "Wildwood Weed"...the song isn't popular anymore but the flower's doin' reeeallll good :thumbsup:


Loll. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Lara (Jun 18, 2019)

Lol..."Beats the hell outta' sniffin' burlap"..."Kinda' handy...take a trip and never leave the farm"

Wish it worked like that for me but tried it once and it made me paranoid.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Is this a joke?  There is no roadside test for marijuana like there is for alcohol.  So if a policeman stops a vehicle for speeding and smells marijuana, what test do they apply to determine if there is impairment?  Answer.  None.
> 
> So how can you say they haven't noticed a spike.  They don't have a clue.  Is anybody that naive that they think that drivers don't drive under the impairment of marijuana and maybe even combine it with a few shots of vodka?
> 
> ...


Not going there with you again Camper but for the record last May 24 weekend ,which is considered Canada’s biggest weekend for partying, there was ZERO increase in arrests due to marijuana. ZERO!!!
And no need to thank me for the opportunity to vent. You can vent at any time. :yes:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Not going there with you again Camper but for the record last May 24 weekend ,which is considered Canada’s biggest weekend for partying, there was ZERO increase in arrests due to marijuana. ZERO!!!
> And no need to thank me for the opportunity to vent. You can vent at any time. :yes:



Zero arrests? Whoopee. I feel so much safer now. When I bake cookies I can pass them out to everybody.

 We don't smoke marijuana in MuskogeeWe don't take our trips on LSD
We don't burn our draft cards down on Main Street
We like livin' right, and bein' free


I'm proud to be an Okie from Muskogee,
A place where even squares can have a ball
We still wave Old Glory down at the courthouse,
And white lightnin's still the biggest thrill of all


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Lara said:


> Get ready for a stampede of users and and huge boost in your economy like you never dreamed of. It's probably a good time to invest in it if that's possible there.



Huge boost in the economy like I never dreamed of? That's a myth.    I have yet to see it. I could never invest in anything that is harmful.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Zero arrests? Whoopee. I feel so much safer now. When I bake cookies I can pass them out to everybody.
> 
> We don't smoke marijuana in MuskogeeWe don't take our trips on LSD
> We don't burn our draft cards down on Main Street
> ...


And you can ‘still’ be an okie from Muskogee 
You figured , for sure,  our country would suffer greatly for this , yet there was no change in accidents, arrests or  vandalism due to the fact that marijuana was legalized. Nothing’s changed except Canada is making some revenue on it instead of it going to the black market. I’m proud of our fellow Canadians.


----------



## KingsX (Jun 18, 2019)

*

One of many signposts on the highway to hell !

*


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> And you can ‘still’ be an okie from Muskogee
> You figured , for sure,  our country would suffer greatly for this , yet there was no change in accidents, arrests or  vandalism due to the fact that marijuana was legalized. Nothing’s changed except Canada is making some revenue on it instead of it going to the black market. I’m proud of our fellow Canadians.


Indeed, and white lightning is a drug also.lol


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Keesha said:


> And you can ‘still’ be an okie from Muskogee
> You figured , for sure,  our country would suffer greatly for this , yet there was no change in accidents, arrests or  vandalism due to the fact that marijuana was legalized. Nothing’s changed except Canada is making some revenue on it instead of it going to the black market. I’m proud of our fellow Canadians.



You haven't mentioned the social cost. You don't even realize hat the government is controlling you. It's easy to control a dumbed down populatin. It certainly doesn't make people smarter.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 18, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Indeed, and white lightning is a drug also.lol



Yes we know and harmful. So why introduce more. Look at the social cost of alcohol. I'm addicted to gambling since they made it legal. Never bothered with it before. Get my drift?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Huge boost in the economy like I never dreamed of? That's a myth.    I have yet to see it. I could never invest in anything that is harmful.





Camper6 said:


> You haven't mentioned the social cost. You don't even realize hat the government is controlling you. It's easy to control a dumbed down populatin. It certainly doesn't make people smarter.





Camper6 said:


> Yes we know and harmful. So why introduce more. Look at the social cost of alcohol. I'm addicted to gambling since they made it legal. Never bothered with it before. Get my drift?



Yes it has been building up our financial economy.


https://www.google.ca/amp/s/theecon...legalization-will-affect-canadas-economy/amp/


How do you figure the government is controlling me?


The only thing that’s changed for me is that I don’t necessarily have to get a prescription from my doctor  since everyone can grow now. 


The things with you , is that you ignore all the new info added into the conversation. Canada legalized marijuana and the statistics prove that nothings changed except now Canada is making a lot more revenue. 


The fact that Canada legalized gambling isn’t what made you addicted to gambling. You are addicted to gambling because you drink alcohol and have no impulse control so you are projecting your lack of control on an entire country which has no logic to it whatsoever. 


It never bothered you before? Get your drift?
No! I DO NOT get your drift? 

Canada legalizing gambling didn’t dumb you down to start drinking and gambling. 

That was already there already when you decided to take advantage of it. Don’t blame the government for YOUR lack of impulse control.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes it has been building up our financial economy.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/theecon...legalization-will-affect-canadas-economy/amp/
> ...



I have to laugh at you.  Your addiction to marijuana has made you loquacious.  You just can't seem to stop talking. Either that or you were inoculated with a gramaphone needle.

Now let me explain.  Until something is legal a lot of people (unlike you) don't like to break the law to try something.

So when they make pot legal people who haven't tried it before will and some will get addicted.

And it's the same with gambling.  Until it was legal gambling was not a forum of entertainment for the majority of the population and many became addicted with financial horrors to their lives.

And it will be the same with marijuana.

And we already know about alcohol. The newspaper is loaded with AA meeting notices.

If you think marijuana is harmless and something to be celebrated you are ignoring the social costs.

Canada 2nd in the world joining a third world country.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Is this a joke?  There is no roadside test for marijuana like there is for alcohol.  So if a policeman stops a vehicle for speeding and smells marijuana, what test do they apply to determine if there is impairment?  Answer.  None.
> 
> So how can you say they haven't noticed a spike.  They don't have a clue.  Is anybody that naive that they think that drivers don't drive under the impairment of marijuana and maybe even combine it with a few shots of vodka?
> 
> ...


You don’t consider THIS rambling?:lofl:



Camper6 said:


> I have to laugh at you.  Your addiction to marijuana has made you loquacious.  You just can't seem to stop talking. Either that or you were inoculated with a gramaphone needle.
> 
> Now let me explain.  Until something is legal a lot of people (unlike you) don't like to break the law to try something.
> 
> ...



The thing I’ve discovered with debating with you is that you argue with vague claims and  no evidence to back up your claims like legalizing cannabis is dumbing down Canada yet show no facts to back up your claims which concludes to nothing but rambling so I find it quite ironic that you’d use some fancy word, which you probably never use, for rambling but that’s ALL you do here. 

To declare that legalizing Cannabis has dumbed down the country is grossly discrediting your fellow Canadian. 

And I have to laugh at your gullibility if you think most of Canada’s population waited for Cannabis to become legal before trying it which is another reason why debating this topic with you is pointless. Before cannabis became legal Canada was viewed as the top contender for countries using it, meaning millions of people were using illegally. So YES ( just like me ) people WERE breaking the law. Now that it’s legal,  nothing has changed. 

When gambling was made legal it didn’t encourage me to drink and go out gambling and even if it did I wouldn’t blame the government for a choice that I made which otherwise had bad consequences. You don’t like the consequences of drinking and gambling. I’m ok with doing a bit of cannabis now and again. I’m not hurting anyone nor is it impacting my life negatively.

Another thing is , you are once again , comparing alcohol ,which has claimed millions of lives , to cannabis , which  has claimed none.

No comparison in the least.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Jun 19, 2019)

I believe people are missing an important point in the grass issue. Canada is making it legal. Cannabis use already exists. Whatever monetary incentives already exists, so there's no big tax windfall for governments. Since people are using it, the social costs already exists. What has changed is that it is no longer acceptable  enforcing inane anti-cannabis use laws.  It is stupid not to use the realities about human behavior, which Prohibition taught us.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2019)

I have been using cannabis since I was eighteen years old. I find it fun, and, on occasion, very helpful in handling the symptoms of my chronic CPTSD. I don’t feel dumbed down in the least, as I have managed to achieve  a doctorate in psychology, and become a licensed therapist. As a psychologist I  am also expected to keep up with the current advances in my field. 

I don’t seem to have an addictive personality, with the possible exception of fruitcake, brown sugar fudge, and scalloped potatoes.lol. Seriously, though, I believe in moderation in all things, works for me, and the majority of people in my profession. Use of cannabis amongst my colleagues is very common, as it among many high stress professions.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jun 19, 2019)

I wonder how many pregnant women will be smoking pot when it is legalized in their states. How many potheads will join the military the freak out form withdrawals?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> I have been using cannabis since I was eighteen years old. I find it fun, and, on occasion, very helpful in handling the symptoms of my chronic CPTSD. I don’t feel dumbed down in the least, as I have managed to achieve  a doctorate in psychology, and become a licensed therapist. As a psychologist I  am also expected to keep up with the current advances in my field.
> 
> I don’t seem to have an addictive personality, with the possible exception of fruitcake, brown sugar fudge, and scalloped potatoes.lol. Seriously, though, I believe in moderation in all things, works for me, and the majority of people in my profession. Use of cannabis amongst my colleagues is very common, as it among many high stress professions.


Ewww... you like fruitcake?layful:nthego:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2019)

I looove it. So glad u don’t. More for meeeee.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> I looove it. So glad u don’t. More for meeeee.



Perfect. I’ll send you all the ones I get to you then. :grin:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes it has been building up our financial economy.
> 
> 
> https://www.google.ca/amp/s/theecon...legalization-will-affect-canadas-economy/amp/
> ...



You still don't get it.   Before it was legal people didn't want to break the law.  When it became legal people tried it and got hooked. That applies to everything including gambling and pot and liquor.

Has it helped or hindered development?  Why isn't it legal for minors?

Your lack of impulse control allowed yourself to use it illegally.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Perfect. I’ll send you all the ones I get to you then. :grin:


Please do.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

CBD OIl has a negative effect on the liver.  According to you Keesha there are no side effects at all to pot and all it's products.

You are living in a fantasy world probably from the effects of long term use of cannabis and all the related products.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> You don’t consider THIS rambling?:lofl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well there are some of us still left that refuse to be dumbed down by the use of drugs.

You welcome it with both arms. 

From your link.
*But the bank also warned that this growth might be an accounting illusion. *They warned that some of the cannabis-related trade already happened in the economy, but was never officially recorded in measure of output. Statistics Canada only included “licensed and unlicensed cannabis activity” in their economic calculations after marijuana was legalized, so more time is needed to find out just how much marijuana legalization will benefit the country’s economy.




*It might be too early to tell how marijuana legalisation will affect quality of life in Canada.* The two countries that legalised marijuana before Canada – the Netherlands and Uruguay – do have relatively high standards of living. Quality of life in the Netherlands has increased over the past 25 years, and Montevideo, capital of Uruguay, is the highest ranking city for quality of life in South America. Much of the studies done have been on mainly on medical marijuana instead of recreational marijuana, and medical marijuana is proven to improve quality of life for people with certain conditions, such as epilepsy.

For medical marijuana I have no problem.  If you are on your way out of this world take whatever you want.  What difference does it make?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

_The thing I’ve discovered with debating with you is that you argue with vague claims and no evidence to back up your claims like legalizing cannabis is dumbing down Canada yet show no facts to back up your claims which concludes to nothing but rambling so I find it quite ironic that you’d use some fancy word, which you probably never use, for rambling but that’s ALL you do here. 

__To declare that legalizing Cannabis has dumbed down the country is grossly discrediting your fellow Canadian. 
_
To date I have not read any scientific papers or anything else indicating that marijuana makes you smarter.  So in the absence or any evidence claiming it makes you smarter any mind altering substance is going to make you dumber.  I don't need a link for everything I believe in.  Links are easy to come by supporting your point of view.  If you want to just trade websites be my guest. If you want to debate a topic and use common sense and observation then welcome aboard.

Yep I am discrediting my fellow Canadian especially our Prime Minister.  Canada was doing perfectly fine before his short pants theories came into effect merely to get elected.


----------



## 911 (Jun 19, 2019)

The Pennsylvania State Police have spent a lot of time training their Troopers about the effects and differences in marijuana, illicit drugs and alcohol. What I could write would only bore everyone to tears and take up a voluminous amount of space. So, just to cut to the chase, I will just state the following. These are NOT my opinions, but what I have learned through the many hours of training.

First, yes, we do have a field test for marijuana when doing a traffic stop. Too long to go into it.

Second, even though MJ gives off many more times the amount of tar and CO and is inhaled more deeply, it is not considered to be a risk causer of COPD and other deep lung tissue diseases because less joints are smoked per day compared to cigarettes. Also, MJ does not contain any nicotine. 

MJ is considered to have more health benefits than any other substances. 

An MJ impaired driver is less likely to cause a serious accident compared to an alcohol impaired driver because MJ impaired drivers tend to drive much slower than an alcohol impaired driver who normally drives faster. (5000 cases were used for this study)

There is more to this quick overview, but I’ll close by stating that most lab scientists that have been studying the effects of MJ have stated that no long term study has been done on the effects of MJ, so for now, we can only go with what we know for certain and at this time. When a long term study has been completed, these statistics may change.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

> The Pennsylvania State Police have spent a lot of time training their Troopers about the effects and differences in marijuana, illicit drugs and alcohol. What I could write would only bore everyone to tears and take up a voluminous amount of space. So, just to cut to the chase, I will just state the following. These are NOT my opinions, but what I have learned through the many hours of training


.

Though those are not your opinions you seem to be leaning in the favor of legalization.  Many police organizations are opposing legalization.



> First, yes, we do have a field test for marijuana when doing a traffic stop. Too long to go into it.



Go into it.  According to what I read it's not a simple test like the one for alcohol



> Second, even though MJ gives off many more times the amount of tar and CO and is inhaled more deeply, it is not considered to be a risk causer of COPD and other deep lung tissue diseases because less joints are smoked per day compared to cigarettes. Also, MJ does not contain any nicotine.



In my opinion any foreign substance you inhale into your lungs is harmful.  I don't agree that it is not considered to be a risk to lung health. And how about an unborn baby still in the womb.  Is it safe?



> MJ is considered to have more health benefits than any other substances.



Maybe for medical reasons when there is no other choice but we are talking recreational not medicinal.  



> An MJ impaired driver is less likely to cause a serious accident compared to an alcohol impaired driver because MJ impaired drivers tend to drive much slower than an alcohol impaired driver who normally drives faster. (5000 cases were used for this study)



That I don't believe. Any impaired driver causes a risk to his fellow drivers.



> There is more to this quick overview, but I’ll close by stating that most lab scientists that have been studying the effects of MJ have stated that no long term study has been done on the effects of MJ, so for now, we can only go with what we know for certain and at this time. When a long term study has been completed, these statistics may change.


 
So the jury is still out on it. 

There is a difference in the laws in Canada and the U.S.  In the U.S. it's state by state.

In Canada it was Federal and when it's Federal there is no choice for a province to opt out.  It applies to all.  It's forced on everyone whether they like it or not.

Canadian police forces have opposed it and many state police forces have opposed it.

And when they do they get accused of because it's a money grab.  Now the issue in Canada is the issue of an off duty police officer being able to indulge.  You're supposed to show up ready for work. How long does it stay in the system?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> CBD OIl has a negative effect on the liver.  According to you Keesha there are no side effects at all to pot and all it's products.
> 
> You are living in a fantasy world probably from the effects of long term use of cannabis and all the related products.


I have never , ever said there are no side effects from using cannabis. Not once so if you are going to debate then at least be fair without the personal insults please. I’m not personally insulting you.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Well there are some of us still left that refuse to be dumbed down by the use of drugs.
> You welcome it with both arms.



Let’s first clearly define some things 


Alcohol is a drug. 


It’s classified as an anti depressant that slows down vital functions resulting in slurred speech, unsteady movement, disturbed perceptions  and inability to react quickly. 
It reduces a persons ability to think rationally and distorts judgment . 


Alcohol kills 3 million a year globally 
In Canada approximately 4 people are killed due to alcoholic incidents and approximately 90,000 people are hospitalized each year for the same. 


You have stated that you have problems with alcohol and gambling. You state that you are addicted and that it’s a problem in your life. YOU state that about yourself. I didn’t. 

Studies done on the effects of smoking marijuana done at the National Institute of Drug Abuse shows that there is no conclusive evidence that suggests that it causes lung cancer. It thought to ease pain and inflammation as well as control spasms and seizures. It triggers the brain to release more dopamine , heightens your sense of perception  as well as the perception of time. It affects the hippocampus which can impair judgment and short term memory. 


It can impair your sense of balance and slows down reaction time. It later increases appetite and causes drowsiness. Addiction is rare but possible. 

Sooo we both use drugs that slow down the mind.
One of them has a historical record of killing people. The other doesn’t.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Is this a joke?  There is no roadside test for marijuana like there is for alcohol.  So if a policeman stops a vehicle for speeding and smells marijuana, what test do they apply to determine if there is impairment?  Answer.  None.
> 
> So how can you say they haven't noticed a spike.  They don't have a clue.  Is anybody that naive that they think that drivers don't drive under the impairment of marijuana and maybe even combine it with a few shots of vodka?
> 
> .




How the police check for drug induced drivers?


If police have reasonable suspicion that a driver is under the influence of drugs the police can demand that the driver complete a standardized field sobriety test ( SFST ) or provide an oral fluid sample test which of part of the bill C - 46 legislation. 


If the driver fails then a drug recognition evaluation test will be completed by a specially trained officer and demand  a blood 
sample for testing.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I have never , ever said there are no side effects from using cannabis. Not once so if you are going to debate then at least be fair without the personal insults please. I’m not personally insulting you.



I am being fair.  And your claim that you don't personally insult me is not accurate.

This is one of your comments _"concludes to nothing but rambling so I find it quite ironic that you’d use some fancy word, which you probably never use, for rambling but that’s ALL you do here. "

_There are other 'shots' that you take.  It's called shooting the messenger.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

911 said:


> The Pennsylvania State Police have spent a lot of time training their Troopers about the effects and differences in marijuana, illicit drugs and alcohol. What I could write would only bore everyone to tears and take up a voluminous amount of space. So, just to cut to the chase, I will just state the following. These are NOT my opinions, but what I have learned through the many hours of training.
> 
> First, yes, we do have a field test for marijuana when doing a traffic stop. Too long to go into it.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much for adding your ‘professional’ information. 
It certainly mirrors the research I’ve done on the subject.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> How the police check for drug induced drivers?
> 
> 
> If police have reasonable suspicion that a driver is under the influence of drugs the police can demand that the driver complete a standardized field sobriety test ( SFST ) or provide an oral fluid sample test which of part of the bill C - 46 legislation.
> ...



Source Globe and Mail

“With oral-fluid screening, there are some fundamental problems with it,” said Superintendent Scott Baptist, Toronto Police traffic services district commander and co-chair of the Ontario Association of Chiefs of Police traffic-safety committee. “All it’s going to do is confirm that there’s THC in the saliva, that’s it – it doesn’t give an indication of the level of impairment.”


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I am being fair.  And your claim that you don't personally insult me is not accurate.
> 
> This is one of your comments _"concludes to nothing but rambling so I find it quite ironic that you’d use some fancy word, which you probably never use, for rambling but that’s ALL you do here. "
> 
> _There are other 'shots' that you take.  It's called shooting the messenger.


That’s not an insult. You merely had a fancy word for the term rambling which I pointed out. 
Ok next? :shrug:

If anyone is shooting the messengers here, it’s you. You even had an actually police office who posted actual results from recent tests and studies done on this very topic , which you also criticized and belittled.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Thank you very much for adding your ‘professional’ information.
> It certainly mirrors the research I’ve done on the subject.



Would you smoke it while pregnant?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> That’s not an insult. You merely had a fancy word for the term rambling which I pointed out.
> Ok next? :shrug:
> 
> If anyone is shooting the messengers here, it’s you. You even had an actually police office who posted actual results from recent tests and studies done which you also criticized and belittled.



Well now.  It was obvious to me if not to you that the poster was obviously in favor of legalization. 

I am perfectly entitled to comment on another posters comments.  You are being unfair calling it belittling.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Source Globe and Mail
> 
> “With oral-fluid screening, there are some fundamental problems with it,” said Superintendent Scott Baptist, Toronto Police traffic services district commander and co-chair of the Ontario Association of Chiefs of Police traffic-safety committee. “All it’s going to do is confirm that there’s THC in the saliva, that’s it – it doesn’t give an indication of the level of impairment.”


So what? It has yet to be perfected. 
Still over 3 MILLION KILLED each year globally from the drug called alcohol. 

Note: Im not criticizing anyone who drinks. I’m using this statistics for debating purposes only.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Well now.  It was obvious to me if not to you that the poster was obviously in favor of legalization.
> 
> I am perfectly entitled to comment on another posters comments.  You are being unfair calling it belittling.


So what if he is. What difference does that make to the end results?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> So what? It has yet to be perfected.
> Still over 3 MILLION KILLED each year globally from the drug called alcohol.
> 
> Note: Im not criticizing anyone who drinks. I’m using this statistics for debating purposes only.



This is a common tactic, comparing one vice to another.  One does not affect the other unless they combine it.  Banning alcohol will not change the statistics for marijuana and banning marijuana will not change the statistics for alcohol.  So saying one is not as bad as the other it sort of clutching at straws. You also get that kind of argument comparing vehicle deaths with the comment 'so we should ban cars".



[FONT=Pratt, Georgia, Palatino, Book Antiqua, Times New Roman, serif] [/FONT]


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Would you smoke it while pregnant?



Why are you asking me questions that have nothing to do with the topic. 
How did pregnancy suddenly get into this conversation ? :shrug:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> So what if he is. What difference does that make to the end results?



The end results?  Pennsylvania does not have legalization yet.  Canada does. We are faced with a fait accompli.  

It has yet to be perfected?  How do you know it will ever be 'perfected'?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> This is a common tactic, comparing one vice to another.  One does not affect the other unless they combine it.  Banning alcohol will not change the statistics for marijuana and banning marijuana will not change the statistics for alcohol.  So saying one is not as bad as the other it sort of clutching at straws. You also get that kind of argument comparing vehicle deaths with the comment 'so we should ban cars".


I’m not saying they should ban either of these drugs. 
I was stating the statistics 

I’m not saying one is better than the other nor am I saying that either need to be banned. You are !
I’m saying that one of these drugs is well known throughout the world for causing deaths while the other drug  doesn’t


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Why are you asking me questions that have nothing to do with the topic.
> How did pregnancy suddenly get into this conversation ? :shrug:


Besides, there are a host of things one might not choose to ingest while pregnant, including the majority of over the counter pain meds, and even some familiar  herbs.  At some point, a person must make choices for themselves re what to put in their body.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> The end results?  Pennsylvania does not have legalization yet.  Canada does. We are faced with a fait accompli.
> 
> It has yet to be perfected?  How do you know it will ever be 'perfected'?


How do you know it won’t?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Why are you asking me questions that have nothing to do with the topic.
> How did pregnancy suddenly get into this conversation ? :shrug:



It was asked before and not by me so it didn't 'suddenly' get into this conversation.  I has all to do with the safety factor in case you are interested instead of sidestepping the issue.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’m not saying they should ban either of these drugs.
> I was stating the statistics
> 
> I’m not saying one is better than the other nor am I saying that either need to be banned. You are !
> I’m saying that one of these drugs is well known throughout the world for causing deaths while the other drug  doesn’t



You are getting off the track.  Show me one post of mine that said anything about being banned.  That would be stupid.  It's already on the shelves.  

You have no idea if marijuana use in the long run will cause deaths or illness or has already caused death or illness. Once again one does not offset the other.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> It was asked before and not by me so it didn't 'suddenly' get into this conversation.  I has all to do with the safety factor in case you are interested instead of sidestepping the issue.


This question is about as ridiculous as me asking if you would smoke it while pregnant :waiting:


----------



## Falcon (Jun 19, 2019)

I  don't  use/smoke  "pot",  but I'd be happy to sell YOU  some  to use.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> This is a common tactic, comparing one vice to another.  One does not affect the other unless they combine it.  Banning alcohol will not change the statistics for marijuana and banning marijuana will not change the statistics for alcohol.  So saying one is not as bad as the other it sort of clutching at straws. You also get that kind of argument comparing vehicle deaths with the comment 'so we should ban cars".





Camper6 said:


> You are getting off the track.  Show me one post of mine that said anything about being banned.  That would be stupid.  It's already on the shelves.
> 
> You have no idea if marijuana use in the long run will cause deaths or illness or has already caused death or illness. Once again one does not offset the other.


Top post: banning alcohol will not change the statistics for marijuana and banning marijuana will not change the statistics for alcohol. 

Ok let’s go with that. 

3 million people die every year from alcohol related incidents and it’s a DRUG !


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Besides, there are a host of things one might not choose to ingest while pregnant, including the majority of over the counter pain meds, and even some familiar  herbs.  At some point, a person must make choices for themselves re what to put in their body.



How interesting.  Making a choice for yourself is one thing.  Making a choice for an unborn baby is another.

It's a poor choice if you smoke or drink or use pot while pregnant.  There's no other word for it.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Top post: banning alcohol will not change the statistics for marijuana and banning marijuana will not change the statistics for alcohol.
> 
> Ok let’s go with that.
> 
> 3 million people die every year from alcohol related incidents and it’s a DRUG !



So is pot a drug.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> You have no idea if marijuana use in the long run will cause deaths or illness or has already caused death or illness. Once again one does not offset the other.


And neither do you.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> So is pot a drug.


Yes Camper. We have concluded that both alcohol and marijuana are drugs.
Are you recycling the questions now just to buy some time?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> This question is about as ridiculous as me asking if you would smoke it while pregnant :waiting:



Are you serious? If you asked me that question and I was female I would say no.  Definitely not.  

I never even smoked cigarettes. I knew it was harmful when I was only 12 years of age.  And now I am an old man close to 90 without any lung problems.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> And neither do you.



I never claimed to. It's an unknown.  You lean more to the safe than the unsafe than I do.  You justified legalization.  I was against it.  Remember?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes Camper. We have concluded that both alcohol and marijuana are drugs.
> Are you recycling the questions now just to buy some time?



Nope just correcting your one sided comment about alcohol being a drug like pot isn't.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> Are you serious? If you asked me that question and I was female I would say no.  Definitely not.
> .



and I’m a 59 year old woman so I think it’s VERY fair to say. I’m not pregnant nor will I ever get pregnant so the question is pointless. It’s just a silly distraction on your part to try and throw me off but it doesn’t. 

Next?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> and I’m a 59 year old woman so I think it’s VERY fair to say. I’m not pregnant nor will I ever get pregnant so the question is pointless. It’s just a silly distraction on your part to try and throw me off but it doesn’t.
> 
> Next?



Keesha. All you had to do was answer yes or no.  Instead you go on a tirade.  So I will ask it again a theoretical question.

Should pregnant women smoke marijuana.  Yes or No?


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Let’s first clearly define some things
> 
> 
> Alcohol is a drug.
> ...





Camper6 said:


> Well there are some of us still left that refuse to be dumbed down by the use of drugs.
> 
> You welcome it with both arms.
> 
> From your link.





Camper6 said:


> Nope just correcting your one sided comment about alcohol being a drug like pot isn't.



Wrong again. YOU were the one who claimed that there are some who refuse to be dumbed down by the use of drugs yet you use alcohol and have problems gambling with it

I pointed out that alcohol is a drug also. My last post I didn’t add cannabis statistic but here you go camper. Just for you. 

Statistics show that the drug alcohol kills 3 million a year whereas the drug marijuana kills NONE. 

So you are recycling the questions we have already been through and on that note . 
Im done.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Pregnant women shouldn’t smoke anything but , again, it has nothing to do with the conversation.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Pregnant women shouldn’t smoke anything but , again, it has nothing to do with the conversation.



I thought you were done but you finally answered one question without skirting around it.  It has plenty to do with the conversation.  It's one of the cautions presented by the government on legalizing marijuana.

Why are you introducing alcohol? It has nothing to do with conversation.

I don't believe marijuana doesn't kill none.

[h=1]Drug-impaired driving[/h]Drugs can impair your ability to drive safely and increase the risk of getting into a collision. In fact, cannabis increases your chance of a car accident Footnote1. The percentage of Canadian drivers killed in vehicle crashes who test positive for drugs (40%) now actually exceeds the numbers who test positive for alcohol (33%) Footnote2.

Source: Government of Canada


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I thought you were done but you finally answered one question without skirting around it.  It has plenty to do with the conversation.  It's one of the cautions presented by the government on legalizing marijuana.
> 
> Why are you introducing alcohol? It has nothing to do with conversation.
> 
> ...



I’ll recap Camper. 


Pregnant women shouldn’t drink either or do other drugs including cigarettes. 


What people do in their own time with their own life is their choice. It has nothing to do with me. It has nothing to do with the government. It has nothing to do with the conversation. 


Why did I bring up alcohol.?
Oh we are recirculating the questions over and over again. You do this all the time. 


It was brought up when you stated that drugs dumb people down and you’d never consider doing them. You also stated that you are addicted to gambling where you drink and you wouldn’t do it if the government hadn’t legalized it. 


So theoretically you brought it into the conversation. I defined that both are considered drugs which we went over a few times for your sake. 


Since you were declaring that cannabis is a dangerous drug which shouldn’t have been legalized because now people are going to use it and get hooked, I stated that most were using to begin with. 


Then 911 brought  it into the conversation because he spent a lot of time with the Pennsylvania State Troopers on the effects of marijuana on driving ability etc., with 5000 case studies that claimed that an MJ driver is less likely to get into an accident compared to an alcohol impaired one. He had some interesting data and added that these weren’t his personal opinions but that he was part of the investigation. 


That’s how that got brought up.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> The end results?  Pennsylvania does not have legalization yet.  Canada does. We are faced with a fait accompli.



Yes I’m sure that illegal cannabis they were using in the 5000 case studies is going to make a huge difference to the statistics being studied, rather than legal cannabis. :lol:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2019)

Time for a hit in my cat pipe.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Time for a hit in my cat pipe.


You’ve got a cat pipe?
What’s it made of ?
Glass? 

Im munching on a cookie. :love_heart:


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2019)

The bowl is blue and white ceramic, the stem a silver coloured metal. Very boho. Lol. Like me.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 19, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> The bowl is blue and white ceramic, the stem a silver coloured metal. Very boho. Lol. Like me.


A Boho pipe. It sounds cute. Is it anything like this


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 19, 2019)

Keesha said:


> A Boho pipe. It sounds cute. Is it anything like this View attachment 66709


Yes, indeed. Identical, I think. Except mine may have a rounder head, difficult to tell.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> I’ll recap Camper.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Yes I’m sure that illegal cannabis they were using in the 5000 case studies is going to make a huge difference to the statistics being studied, rather than legal cannabis. :lol:



You can't be sure of anything.  I posted a statistic from the Canadian government claiming use of other drugs is outstripping alcohol.  So *none* is your claim?

*Drug-impaired driving

Drugs can impair your ability to drive safely and increase the risk of getting into a collision. In fact, cannabis increases your chance of a car accidentFootnote1. The percentage of Canadian drivers killed in vehicle crashes who test positive for drugs (40%) now actually exceeds the numbers who test positive for alcohol (33%) Footnote2.

Source: Government of Canada*

What you don't understand is that Canada introduced a Federal law covering the entire country.

The U.S. goes state by state.  Some states are opposed.  Others are in favor.

So the study in Pennsylvania finds your favor but the Canadian one does not?  

We didn't get that choice by province.

I'm sure if we did a province by province analysis we would see a different set of statistics.

My real point in all this discussion?  Cannabis was legalized.  Let the chips fall where they may.  It's not something to celebrated and be proud of.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> Yes, indeed. Identical, I think. Except mine may have a rounder head, difficult to tell.



Perhaps more like this then?


Or maybe  this?



They look the same with slight distinctions.


----------



## Lara (Jun 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Perhaps more like this then?
> View attachment 66726
> 
> Or maybe  this?
> ...


That's crazy that you two have the same pipes! So you just put dried up marijuana leaves in there, light it, and puff on it? Or do the leaves need processing of some sort?  My friend's son started a business a few years ago in Denver CO selling a product that  is a cleaner for the plants while in the greenhouses. He's probably rolling in the money by now...no pun intended.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2019)

Lara said:


> That's crazy that you two have the same pipes! So you just put dried up marijuana leaves in there, light it, and puff on it? Or do the leaves need processing of some sort?  My friend's son started a business a few years ago in Denver CO selling a product that  is a cleaner for the plants while in the greenhouses. He's probably rolling in the money by now...no pun intended.


Oh sorry no. That’s Shali’s pipe. I found the picture online. 
You don’t crush up the leaves. They get thrown out. The buds gets crushed up.


----------



## 911 (Jun 20, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> .
> 
> Though those are not your opinions you seem to be leaning in the favor of legalization.  Many police organizations are opposing legalization.
> 
> ...



How long does it stay in a person's system? It all depends on the person's usage. It can stay in a person's hair for up to 90 days and in your urine for maybe up to 3 days. Of course, as a Trooper, I am opposed to those who use it and then venture out onto the highways. There are numerous studies that have been conducted that does show that a user of MJ are less likely to have a serious accident compared to a driver that has been drinking alcohol. That's a given. 

MJ users normally will draw deep breaths when inhaling, which if they smoked the same number as a cigarette user, then they may suffer some of the same effects as a cigarette smoker. But, normal MJ users will only use a few joints per day. Keep in mind that although MJ does not contain nicotine, it does contain tar, which is what causes arteries to clog.  

What surprises me is that no one has posted that MJ is considered to be a gateway drug. Or, maybe someone has and I missed it. But even that statement has become argumentative among health professionals and scientists. 

Me, personally, have never used it or even tried it. Not even when I was in the Marines and a lot of guys around me were using it. But, if people are going to use it regardless, why shouldn't the states be able to collect the taxes that are not being paid?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 20, 2019)

> How long does it stay in a person's system? It all depends on the person's usage. It can stay in a person's hair for up to 90 days and in your urine for maybe up to 3 days. Of course, as a Trooper, I am opposed to those who use it and then venture out onto the highways. There are numerous studies that have been conducted that does show that a user of MJ are less likely to have a serious accident compared to a driver that has been drinking alcohol. That's a given.


 

Not according to the Canadian Government.
Drug-impaired driving


Drugs can impair your ability to drive safely and increase the risk of getting into a collision. In fact, cannabis increases your chance of a car accidentFootnote1. The percentage of Canadian drivers killed in vehicle crashes who test positive for drugs (40%) now actually exceeds the numbers who test positive for alcohol (33%) Footnote2.


Source: Government of Canada



> MJ users normally will draw deep breaths when inhaling, which if they smoked the same number as a cigarette user, then they may suffer some of the same effects as a cigarette smoker. But, normal MJ users will only use a few joints per day. Keep in mind that although MJ does not contain nicotine, it does contain tar, which is what causes arteries to clog.



Well what about the second hand smoke and the effect on family members and young people?  There are heavy smokers and there are light smokers similar to tobacco smokers.  You can't tar everyone with the same brush.



> What surprises me is that no one has posted that MJ is considered to be a gateway drug. Or, maybe someone has and I missed it. But even that statement has become argumentative among health professionals and scientists.



Many of the claims for and against are argumentative.  I'm waiting to see the long term effect on legalization in Canada.



> Me, personally, have never used it or even tried it. Not even when I was in the Marines and a lot of guys around me were using it. But, if people are going to use it regardless, why shouldn't the states be able to collect the taxes that are not being paid?



It has been found that the taxes collected are a small part of the policing budget and the social costs for treatment.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2019)

> But, if people are going to use it regardless, why shouldn't the states be able to collect the taxes that are not being paid?



911, why should we pay taxes on it?

I wonder what Colorado for instance, does with the state sales tax they collect on it? Or do they collect?
Since pot is still illegal in some states, do Colorado sellers have to pay Federal income tax?


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> How do you know it won’t?



I didn't say work.  I said perfected.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> This question is about as ridiculous as me asking if you would smoke it while pregnant :waiting:



In your opinion anything that is against your opinion is ridiculous.

And I wasn't asking a question.  I was replying to your claim that it got suddenly into the conversation.  It didn't.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 20, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> In your opinion anything that is against your opinion is ridiculous.



Camper. We debated this topic and I’m done. I’d appreciate if you would stop making derogatory statements towards me personally which hold no merit. 

You have the opportunity to keep debating the topic  without making personal attacks. Thats done best by sticking to the topic and I am not the topic. 

Thank you kindly


----------



## 911 (Jun 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> 911, why should we pay taxes on it?
> 
> I wonder what Colorado for instance, does with the state sales tax they collect on it? Or do they collect?
> Since pot is still illegal in some states, do Colorado sellers have to pay Federal income tax?



Now come on, Rose, you know dang well that if Pennsylvania legalizes MJ, it will surely be taxed. PA taxes everything. If they could figure out a way to tax someone when they let out a fart, believe me, they would. (They meaning the state government.) 

I enjoyed debating this topic, but I have had enough. Sometimes you just have to be able to walk away. Too many posts written here have been taken out of context and made to read as the dissenter wanted it to read. IOW, the dissenter has chosen to read into a post things that were not stated. As we say here in PA: "Just because I didn't tell you what you wanted to hear doesn't mean that I am wrong."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 20, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> I wonder what Colorado for instance, does with the state sales tax they collect on it? Or do they collect?
> Since pot is still illegal in some states, do Colorado sellers have to pay Federal income tax?



It looks like they pay federal taxes but have to pay them in cash until the laws change.  Here is some info.

https://www.denverpost.com/2019/06/12/colorado-marijuana-revenue-one-billion/  




> Colorado has surpassed $1 billion in tax revenue from marijuana sales since recreational use was legalized in 2014.
> 
> Marijuana tax, license and fee revenue has reached $1.02 billion, and marijuana sales over $6.5 billion,  the Colorado Department of Revenue announced in a news release.  Colorado has 2,917 licensed marijuana businesses and 41,076 licensed  individuals working in the industry.
> 
> ...



https://qz.com/1595906/how-much-tax-do-marijuana-businesses-pay/ 




> Although  marijuana is illegal under federal law, cannabis businesses in the  United States still pay federal taxes on gross income. They are not  allowed any deductions or credits for business expenses, by law, which can mean an effective federal tax rate as high as 90%.
> 
> The US government collected an estimated $4.7 billion in taxes  from cannabis companies in 2017 on nearly $13 billion in revenue.  Unlike most American businesses, which pay electronically or by check,  most of these marijuana firms are unbanked and were forced to pay their  federal taxes in cash, something the IRS is still trying to get a handle on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Perhaps more like this then?
> View attachment 66726
> 
> Or maybe  this?
> ...


The bottom one is mine.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 20, 2019)

Shalimar said:


> The bottom one is mine.


Wow, that is very very nice!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 20, 2019)

Thanks, SB. I'll be going over that tomorrow. For now tho' I'm wondering where they stash all that cash? How do they track those funds that we used to benefit the community? 

911, lol- I'll warn people not to pass gas in PA layful:.
As to the second part of your post, I'm not involved in that conversation.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 20, 2019)

Keesha said:


> Camper. We debated this topic and I’m done. I’d appreciate if you would stop making derogatory statements towards me personally which hold no merit.
> 
> You have the opportunity to keep debating the topic  without making personal attacks. Thats done best by sticking to the topic and I am not the topic.
> 
> Thank you kindly



Sorry you have no room to talk.  You have made many personal attacks and I have stuck to the topic.

And if you are done as you claim. I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 20, 2019)

Ruthanne said:


> Wow, that is very very nice!


Thanks, I love it.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> I thought you were done but you finally answered one question without skirting around it.  It has plenty to do with the conversation.  It's one of the cautions presented by the government on legalizing marijuana.
> 
> Why are you introducing alcohol? It has nothing to do with conversation.


You actually were  the first person to introduce it into the conversation. Page 2 - first post.



Camper6 said:


> Good answer.  Therefore they are harmful.
> On the contrary.  Everything is not cut and dry and you do your own thing.  You have a responsibility to others around you.  You just don't jump into a car and do your own thing.  You follow the rules the government posted.
> I wasn't the one making comparisons to alcohol.  I didn't bring it up first. It was the pro pot posters who were trying to diminish the use of pot by comparing it to alcohol.
> I would have been perfectly happy without a casino in our city.  Dumbing down to me, means impairing your brain with substances that affect your brain and I include all drugs in that category.
> ...


Who mentioned anything about jumping into a car impaired? I never said I was for that and yes you did mention alcohol first. 
Perhaps before writing things down you may want to read what has been written first. You once again talk about dumbing down the entire country with drugs ( an insult to ALL Canadians) and then ironically say you are talking about ALL drugs yet YOU use alcohol which is a drug, so I find your posts quite hypocritical.




Camper6 said:


> What you don't understand is that Canada introduced a Federal law covering the entire country.
> The U.S. goes state by state.  Some states are opposed.  Others are in favor.
> So the study in Pennsylvania finds your favor but the Canadian one does not?
> We didn't get that choice by province.
> ...


Yes I do understand that Canada legalized cannabis federally. I wrote all about it in the beginning of this thread. You just didn’t read it. 


Camper6 said:


> I am dreading it.  We have enough trouble with alcohol.


HERE is where you first introduced alcohol into the subject and then bashed me for doing it. 



Camper6 said:


> Warnings on cigarette packages and incriminating tobacco.  And then smoking weed?
> The world has gone mad.


You then brought cigarettes into the conversation and criticized the entire world for going mad.



Camper6 said:


> I will admit to that.  Not a problem for me. There are only two people in this world that are sane.  You and me.  And I'm not so sure about you.nthego:


 So you decided to criticize me suggesting that I was insane. 
No biggie. I can handle it.



Keesha said:


> Yes! People should check THC levels, understand that there are different strains and know themselves and the cannabis they are using. It IS a drug after all and just like consuming alcohol, people need to take responsibility for themselves and know what they are consuming.
> 
> There are also different methods of usage. Some people shouldn’t use it. Period.
> It’s  not a drug for everyone and it’s certainly not a ‘one size fits all’ drug.


Here is where I clearly state that marijuana is in fact a drug that should NOT be used by everybody. People who use need to be responsible consumers.


Shalimar said:


> The statistics currently show that alcohol is far more likely to induce unpleasant emotional/mental effects that marijuana. I have yet to hear of crazed weed imbibers going into homicidal rages etc.


Directly from our resident psychologist.



Shalimar said:


> Loll. Alcohol is legal in both our countries, is everyone drunk?





Keesha said:


> Our country works federally. Our health care system is federal and paid for by our government , whereas yours isn’t.
> 
> 
> With us being fully legal it’ might bring competition to the U.S.
> ...



Here is where I mention about Canada being federally legalized. 



Camper6 said:


> I can't get excited about anything that impairs your brain function
> .


You might not get excited about your drug of choice but it STILL impairs your brain function. Alcohol has the ability to do that.


Camper6 said:


> I looked at the lineups.  There were no old bald guys there that I could see.  Just young people lining up to destroy their lives over a drug that has no beneficial purposes.  Even for medical uses.  It's not a cure.  It's a panacea.


Another extremely judgmental comment on your part. For the record, there WERE plenty of bald headed guys lining up to legally purchase  and there certainly ARE medical benefits to using marijuana.


Camper6 said:


> Send me a list of cures. It's recreational meaning it's for fun. That's what legalization is all about. A legal drug like alcohol.It's all about getting high. That's the reason for the huge demand.
> We already had legal medicinal purposes.
> The dumbing down of Canada.


Another insult to ALL Canadians. You do realize that if there are health benefits to marijuana then that’s pertains to recreational marijuana  as well. There isn’t different legal marijuana with benefits and plain marijuana with no health benefits. Medical marijuana certainly is of a higher quality though which I discussed earlier in this conversation. That would mean you’d have to read some though.



Keesha said:


> The infused canna butter method didn’t post so I will repost.
> With Canada being legal now Canadian citizens don’t have to go through the government and everyone can legally make this
> There are scholarly documents proving that marijuana has many,  many medicinal benefits including helping opioid addiction,
> treating MS, autism, Parkinson’s disease, cancer, epilepsy, glaucoma, anxiety, and other disorders.





Camper6 said:


> Our prime minister says he won't use it.
> 
> *He even says he predicts crime* will decrease across the country now that people can easily access the drug across the country.
> Yeah sure it will.


Great. This is promising then.



Keesha said:


> Early data suggests NO SPIKE in POT INDUCED DRIVING after legalization, police say.
> Canadian police have not seen a spike in cannabis-impaired driving one month since legalization, but there needs to be more awareness of laws around storing marijuana in vehicles and passengers smoking weed, law enforcement officials say.
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/politics/pot-impaired-driving-no-spike-1.4906550
> Way to go Canada. You make us proud.





Camper6 said:


> Is this a joke?  There is no roadside test for marijuana like there is for alcohol.  So if a policeman stops a vehicle for speeding and smells marijuana, what test do they apply to determine if there is impairment?  Answer.  None.
> So how can you say they haven't noticed a spike.  They don't have a clue.  Is anybody that naive that they think that drivers don't drive under the impairment of marijuana and maybe even combine it with a few shots of vodka?
> I was against the legalization because medical marijuana has always been available in Canada.
> So what have we gained.  Because it's legal now, people will try it.  Dumbing down the population of Canada is not my idea of making Canada proud. Anything that impairs the mind is harmful and especially in young people.  So how do you keep it away from them?  The celebration is way too early.  We need to wait for the long term effects that we realized in smoking.
> ...


Here again you insult all Canadians. 



Camper6 said:


> You haven't mentioned the social cost. You don't even realize hat the government is controlling you. It's easy to control a dumbed down populatin. It certainly doesn't make people smarter.


And again insult the entire country. 



Camper6 said:


> Yes we know and harmful. So why introduce more. Look at the social cost of alcohol. I'm addicted to gambling since they made it legal. Never bothered with it before. Get my drift?


Here again you introduce alcohol into the conversation blaming the government for your poor decisions instead of blaming yourself.


Camper6 said:


> I have to laugh at you.  Your addiction to marijuana has made you loquacious.  You just can't seem to stop talking. Either that or you were inoculated with a gramaphone needle.
> Now let me explain.  Until something is legal a lot of people (unlike you) don't like to break the law to try something.
> So when they make pot legal people who haven't tried it before will and some will get addicted.
> And it's the same with gambling.  Until it was legal gambling was not a forum of entertainment for the majority of the population and many became addicted with financial horrors to their lives.
> ...


Here is where you insult me once more and once again bring alcohol into the conversation. Once again blaming the government for your bad choices. Now you are comparing Canada to third world countries. :shrug:



Camper6 said:


> You still don't get it.   Before it was legal people didn't want to break the law.  When it became legal people tried it and got hooked. That applies to everything including gambling and pot and liquor.
> Has it helped or hindered development?  Why isn't it legal for minors?
> Your lack of impulse control allowed yourself to use it illegally.


Once again you insult me. 



Camper6 said:


> CBD OIl has a negative effect on the liver.  According to you Keesha there are no side effects at all to pot and all it's products.You are living in a fantasy world probably from the effects of long term use of cannabis and all the related products.


Here you make false claims about me that weren’t made. I did mention side effects of marijuana. Once again, you’d have to read some. 


Camper6 said:


> Well there are some of us still left that refuse to be dumbed down by the use of drugs.
> You welcome it with both arms.
> 
> From your link.
> ...


And again insult all Canadians.


Camper6 said:


> To date I have not read any scientific papers or anything else indicating that marijuana makes you smarter.  So in the absence or any evidence claiming it makes you smarter any mind altering substance is going to make you dumber.  I don't need a link for everything I believe in.  Links are easy to come by supporting your point of view.  If you want to just trade websites be my guest. If you want to debate a topic and use common sense and observation then welcome aboard.
> Yep I am discrediting my fellow Canadian especially our Prime Minister.  Canada was doing perfectly fine before his short pants theories came into effect merely to get elected.


Another insult to Canadians. I’d like to point out that alcohol is a mind altering drug. 




Camper6 said:


> I am being fair.  And your claim that you don't personally insult me is not accurate.
> This is one of your comments _"concludes to nothing but rambling so I find it quite ironic that you’d use some fancy word, which you probably never use, for rambling but that’s ALL you do here. "
> _There are other 'shots' that you take.  It's called shooting the messenger.


No I didn’t insult you. I said you used a fancy word for rambling or talking too much. That’s not an insult. 
What other apparent shots ( insults ) have I made because I have been through this thread with a fine tooth comb and have yet to find any?



Camper6 said:


> Well now.  It was obvious to me if not to you that the poster was obviously in favor of legalization.
> I am perfectly entitled to comment on another posters comments.  You are being unfair calling it belittling.


No it wasn’t obvious to me nor was I being unfair. 



Camper6 said:


> This is a common tactic, comparing one vice to another.  One does not affect the other unless they combine it.  Banning alcohol will not change the statistics for marijuana and banning marijuana will not change the statistics for alcohol.  So saying one is not as bad as the other it sort of clutching at straws. You also get that kind of argument comparing vehicle deaths with the comment 'so we should ban cars".


You brought alcohol into the conversation and I never said once that one was as bad as the other. Please read carefully or at least read. 


Camper6 said:


> So is pot a drug.


Yes! We clarified that a few times 



Camper6 said:


> Nope just correcting your one sided comment about alcohol being a drug like pot isn't.


Untrue. I stated that they are BOTH drugs with side effects. You are the one who is one sided  saying pot is a drug yet completely leave out the fact that so is alcohol 



Camper6 said:


> Keesha. All you had to do was answer yes or no.  Instead you go on a tirade.  So I will ask it again a theoretical question. Should pregnant women smoke marijuana.  Yes or No?


Here you hassle me about a question that is totally irrelevant 



Camper6 said:


> In your opinion anything that is against your opinion is ridiculous.
> And I wasn't asking a question.  I was replying to your claim that it got suddenly into the conversation.  It didn't.


Another personal attack 



Camper6 said:


> Sorry you have no room to talk.  You have made many personal attacks and I have stuck to the topic. And if you are done as you claim. I'm looking forward to it.


Many personal attacks? 
Really ? Please show me ONE in this entire conversation?
I have pointed yours out along with how you went off topic. 
Once again I’ll ask you to please refrain from criticizing me personally. 
I have participated in this conversation with as much respect and consideration to ALL posters and wish you would do the same.


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 21, 2019)

If I were you I would report it to the moderators.

il give you the last word. Take it.


----------



## Keesha (Jun 21, 2019)

Camper6 said:


> If I were you I would report it to the moderators.
> 
> il give you the last word. Take it.


In other words you can’t find any evidence of me attacking anyone. :shrug:
I don’t need to report anything to anyone. 
I’ve got my big girl pants on. :grin:


----------



## Camper6 (Jun 21, 2019)

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzz!


----------

